# Heimnetzwerk aufbauen



## donald93 (21. Januar 2016)

Hallo liebe Community,

die eigenen vier Wände rücken näher und ein großes Thema ist ein ordentliches Heimnetzwerk.
Es handelt sich um eine 3 Zimmer Wohnung in der laut Aussage der Verwaltung in jedem Raum ein Kabel und Internetanschluss vorhanden sein soll.

Geplant ist das 3 Zimmer als Arbeitszimmer zu nutzen.
- PC
- Internet Router
- mit angeschlossenen Speicher

Wohnzimmer
- TV
- mit Soundsystem für gute Musik

In der ganzen Wohnung soll guter WLAN Empfang vorhanden sein. 
Bisher habe ich lediglich einen Leistungsstarken PC, welchen ich mir letztes Jahr neu gekauft habe.
Natürlich kann ich mir es nicht leisten alles aufeinmal zu kaufen, somit möchte ich alles Schritt für Schritt aufbauen.

1 - Internet Router
2 - Soundsystem für Musik und den Fernseher + Speicher für die Musik usw.
3 - neuer Fernseher

Genaue Preisgrenzen habe ich nicht, aber es muss nicht alles 5000,00€ kosten.

1 - Starten wir mit dem Router.
Was könnt Ihr mir empfehlen und was sollte dieser leisten. Oder auf was sollte ich achten?

2 - Das Soundsystem soll auch bad folgen. Dafür wollte ich erstmal wissen mit was man planen sollte um eine ordentlichen Klang zu erhalten.
Musik - Pop - RnB - HipHop - House und Co gehört. Sehr gemischt wie man sieht.
Filme ist natürlich auch alles dabei.

Das Wohnzimmer ist relativ groß, die genauen Maße und einen Grundriss mach ich Sonntag mal fertig.
Ich möchte gern Sound auch von hinten haben. Ein Freund hat ein 5.1 System von harman kardon,
das hat sich für mich schon gut angehört aber besser geht immer.

x - Was wird sonst noch wichtiges benötigt?

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Rückmeldungen


----------



## MaXx23 (21. Januar 2016)

Beim Router kann Ich dir die Fritz! 7490 empfehlen. Es gibt ja dazu auch eine mod. Firmware die ein paar extra Wünsche erfüllt. Nachteil bei dieser. Netzwerktraffic kontrolle fehlt.(Priorisierung der Anwendungen ist keine Lösung). Falls das keine Rolle spielt passt die eigentlich,
VDSL2 (100mbit) mit VOIP-Anschluss und viel schnick schnack. 

Wie darf man das verstehen: in jedem Raum Kabel und Internetanschluss. Ist im Keller eine Sternverteilung oder muss da der Router hin?

Speichersysteme: Synologie (NAS), da kannste je nach bedarf nix verkehrt machen. Nur Server sind besser Eigenes Betriebssystem, viele "Apps" auch für Fernseher und Soundanlagen geeignet. Es gibt noch andere, aber mit denen hatte Ich jetzt am meisten Erfolg. Einrichten auch easy.

Soundanlage: hmmmm, da kannst du geld versenken. Einfach im Bereich von 500-700€ gucken. Da geht schon einiges und verkehrt ist es auch nicht.
Standard ist derzeit 7.1, HDMI 1.4 für 4k und HDMI CEC.  CEC ist der Rückkanal, soll heißen kannst mit der "LG" Fernbedienung auch LG Player, Soundanlage etc. bedienen. Ist nur ein Beispiel, bitte genau nachlesen.

Beim Fernseher kein Samsung nehmen, bitte!!! Habs leider gemacht (F8090) . Bspw. Aufnahmen werden verschlüsselt. Einfach ein NOGO. Es gibt da aber wege um das zu umgehen.
So etwas muss aber nicht sein.


----------



## donald93 (21. Januar 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Die FritzBox 7490 schaut schon ganz gut aus.
AVM FRITZ!Box 7490 WLAN AC + N Router 5 GHz2,4 GHz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Mit den einzenlen Anschlüssen habe ich auch nicht ganz verstanden. Ich schau mir das am Wochenende mal genau an.

Das Synologie (NAS) System schließe ich an den Router direkt an?
Was kostet solch ein System etwa?

Bei dem Lautsprechern kann man in der Tat ordentlich Geld ausgeben.
Für mein Headset habe ich die Beyerdynamic DT-770 PRO gewählt und habe den höheren Preis nicht bereut.
Ich werd mal bei Teufel Lautsprechern schauen und dazu einen Receiverholen oder dort ein komplettes System kaufen.


----------



## MaXx23 (21. Januar 2016)

Den NAS (Network Area Storage) ans Netzwerk anschließen. Das wars eigentlich. Das System kostet je nach Ausstattung. 
Habe meiner Schwiegermama ein DS215j mit 2x2TB hingestellt. Gerät hat 120€ gekostet. Festplatten die WD REDs (24/7). Die waren ein BISSCHEN teuer.
Sind halt für nen Server ausgelegt. Die 2 platten laufen gespiegelt,also 2 TB nutzbar.
Brauchst du mehr, wird es wie üblich mehr kosten.

Achso. An die Fritz kannst du auch usb festplatten als NAS nutzen. In wie weit das einschränkt ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen.  Media server ist dort ja auch vorhanden. Muss man sich mal rein lesen.

Ich würde es mit dem NAS machen, auch wenn es mehr kostet. SAFETY FIRST gilt bei mir. Einzelne System sind auch einfacher auszutauschen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2016)

Beim Sound würde ich für die Musik "ordentliche" Standboxen nehmen, und dann einen Center, der zur Serie passt, aber für hinten nicht unbedingt was aus der gleichen "Klasse", da darf es ruhig was günstiger sein. Nicht ZU krass anders, aber es kommt bei Filmen nun mal echt ganz ganz wenig von hinten, da muss man nicht nur deswegen, damit sich ein Schuss EXAKT so anhört, wie er auch mit der vorderen Box klingen würde, nochmal genau so viel ausgeben wie für "vorne". Und wenn mal "von überall" her Action ist, kannst du eh nicht mehr unterscheiden, ob nun irgendwas wegen einer Box etwas anders klingt oder nicht. Bei Filmmusik "von überall" vereinigt sich eh alles im Raum, da konnte ich selbst mit meinen wirklich KOMPLETT anders klingenden alten Rear-Boxen nicht mehr merken, dass die Rears halt an sich viel "mieser" klingen, weil die Musik sich "vor und über und neben" meinem Kopf zu einer Soundwolke vereinigte. 

Klar: wenn das Budget reicht, dann nimm aber ruhig Standboxen für zB je 400€ mit dem Center aus der gleichen Serie für 300€ und den Kompaktboxen aus ebenfalls der gleichen Serie für je 250€, damit alles wirklich "perfekt" einheitlich klingt. Musik HÖREN würde ich aber stets nur mit den Standboxen, ggf. noch plus Subwoofer, und bei dem wiederum wird es schwer... manche haben Boxen für 1000€ und holen einen Sub für 150€, finden das dann super - andere haben Boxen für 400€, senden den Sub für 150€ zurück, den für 300€ und sind erst mit dem für 700€ zufrieden... 

Als Receiver wiederum würde ich da was zwischen 350-500€ nehmen. Und nicht die Lautsprecherkabel vergessen in der Rechnung - es müssen keine Kabel für 5€/m sein, aber so 1-2€ pro Meter, Vollkupferkabel, 1,5-2,5mm² wären angebracht. Ich hab neulich die hier geholt, einwandfrei und auf Nummer sicher wegen Vollkupfer (es gibt auch welche mit "nur" hohem Kupferanteil, oder auch einfach "billig", wo mal im Kabel ein Fehler drin sein kann)  DCSk HiFi Lautsprecherkabel transparent Kupfer: Amazon.de: Elektronik   die Meter beziehen sich auf "pro Box", also das sind 20m DOPPELkabel, die versorgen also Minus und Pluspol bis zu 20m, oder auch zB 2 Boxen, die je 10m vom AV-Receiver entfernt sind. Und wenn du jetzt von einem "großen Wohnzimmer" redest, wo du an der Wand entlang verlegt vlt. vom AVR bis zur Ecke vorne rechts schon 4m hast, dann an der Seitenwand 6m bis zur hinteren rechten Ecke, dann noch von da bis zur rechten Rear-Box nochmal 3-4m UND noch ein Stück "nach oben", dann hast du schon ne 15m-Rolle für nur EINE Box verbraucht. Also plane nicht nur die Gesamtkabellänge, sondern auch die Wahl der Rollengröße, also ob du jetzt 2x 20m holst oder nicht lieber gleich 1x 50m usw.


----------



## chischko (21. Januar 2016)

Ich würde kein 5.1 nehmen.. ist immer irgendwie künstlich und NUR für Filme geeignet, sonst nur künstliche Efekthascherei. Habe lange 5.1 benutzt auch sehr hochwertiges Zeug von Nubert, bin aber jetzt wieder zu Stereo inkl. Nubert Sub zurück gegangen. 
Empfehlungen Boxen: Canton GLE 490.2
Receiver: Onkyo TX-NR 646


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Ich würde kein 5.1 nehmen.. ist immer irgendwie künstlich und NUR für Filme geeignet, sonst nur künstliche Efekthascherei.


 für Filme isses aber eben schon  gut - nur würde ich - wie gesagt - grad bei den hinteren nicht dann auch so viel ausgeben wie für den "Rest", damit man für die Musik und für das, wo über 80% des Filmsounds passiert (nämlich "vorne" ), was besseres zur Verfügung hat. 

 Aber allein ein Center, wenn man nicht nur ganz selten mal Filme schaut, ist IMO unheimlich wichtig, da kommt Sprache&co auch dann, wenn "Drumherum" Action herrscht, viel besser rüber. Und zum Musikhören würd ich halt wie gesagt nur Stereo nutzen. Da macht "Surround" in der Tat keinen Sinn, sondern klingt teils sogar "komisch" - außer vlt. man will "Discofeeling"...


----------



## chischko (21. Januar 2016)

Naja der Vorteil ist ja: Man kann einfach am AVR auf Stereo umschalten. 
Deswegen: Die GLE vorne als Front und hinten und als Center was "geeignetes"...


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Naja der Vorteil ist ja: Man kann einfach am AVR auf Stereo umschalten.
> Deswegen: Die GLE vorne als Front und hinten und als Center was "geeignetes"...


 eben, meine Rede. Ich würde nur beim Center doch eher was zu den Frontboxen passendes nehmen, denn das ist halt dann doch doof, wenn zwei Leute im gleichen Zimmer stehen, der eine aber rechts im Bild und dann über die rechte Box sich anhört, als wäre er in einem GANZ anderen Zimmer als der Schauspieler, dessen Stimme über den Center kommt   aber es gibt ja innerhalb der gleichen Serie oft 2-3 Standboxenmodelle, so dass man durchaus einen zB Center für "nur" 200€ mit einer klanglich viel höherwertigen Standbox für 600€ kombinieren kann und trotzdem in der gleichen Serie bleibt, um vom Klangcharakter her so verwandt wie möglich zu sein.  Ich würde aber jetzt eben nicht nen Magnat Monitor Supreme Center für 60€ mit einer Canton Chrono SL für 500€/Stück kombinieren...   sondern eher zB eben ne GLE 490.2 für je 300€ mit nem GLE 455 Center für 150€.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Januar 2016)

Router ist denk ich mal geklärt - wobei es da sicher auch noch Alternativen gibt.

NAS kann man von Synologie nehmen oder auch QNAP oder man baut sich einfach selber eins. Kann man auch billig machen und mit Betriebssystemen wie FreeNAS o.ä. ist das auch kein Hexenwerk. Vorteil ist, dass man die Hardware so leistungsstark machen kann wie man es braucht und nicht auf die mitunter sehr schwachbrüstigen Fertiglösungen setzen muss.

Auf 2 gespiegelte Platten würde ich verzichten. Kostet nur doppelt Geld und der Vorteil für Privatanwender geht gegen Null. Damit erhöht man die Datenverfügbarkeit, aber nicht die privat viel wichtigere Datensicherheit. Die kann nur durch externe Backups gewährleistet werden. 

Was die Anlage angeht würde ich für 5.1 einen kleinen AVR nehmen, dazu vorne ordentliche Boxen (ob Stand- oder Kompaktboxen ist egal und hängt mit den räumlichen Gegebenheiten zusammen gut hören kann man mit beiden), Center halte ich bei guten Frontboxen für überschätzt (ich habe mir zu meinen Surroundzeiten nie einen geholt weil es bei mir keinen signifikanten Vorteil gebracht hat und das Geld nicht wert war). Subwoofer ist je nach Wunsch, Vorlieben und Frontboxen entbehrlich bzw. kann auch im Nachhinein ergänzt werden. Für Hinten kann man dann möglichst ähnliche Boxen wie für Vorne holen oder auch - wenns Geld nicht reicht - später dazu kaufen.

Alternativ kann man um das qualitativ beste fürs Geld rauszuholen die Boxen auch selbst bauen. Bausätze gibts wie Sand am Meer für alle Anwendungen, Geschmäcker und Aufstellungssituationen. Die Vielfalt ist in dem Bereich erheblich größer als bei Fertigboxen, bei denen gefühlt 80% der Boxen nach dem selbsen Schema aufgebaut sind (mit allen damit verbundenen Vor- und Nachteilen).  Wenn du handwerklich nicht ganz ungeschickt bist wäre das eine gute Alternative.


----------



## MaXx23 (22. Januar 2016)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> NAS kann man von Synologie nehmen oder auch QNAP oder man baut sich einfach selber eins. Kann man auch billig machen und mit Betriebssystemen wie FreeNAS o.ä. ist das auch kein Hexenwerk. Vorteil ist, dass man die Hardware so leistungsstark machen kann wie man es braucht und nicht auf die mitunter sehr schwachbrüstigen Fertiglösungen setzen muss.
> 
> Auf 2 gespiegelte Platten würde ich verzichten. Kostet nur doppelt Geld und der Vorteil für Privatanwender geht gegen Null. Damit erhöht man die Datenverfügbarkeit, aber nicht die privat viel wichtigere Datensicherheit. Die kann nur durch externe Backups gewährleistet werden.



Nichts geht über ein Backup, das ist korrekt. Aber einmal spiegeln ist ja nicht verkehrt.  Zu mindestens ist man gegen einen Festplattenausfall gesichert.
Leider hat donald93 nicht angegeben was er braucht bzw. haben möchte an Speicherplatz oder wie wichtig die Daten sind.
Man kann ja auch bei QNAP oder Syn die 2. Platte als Backup einstellen. 
Dazu müsste sich der Themenersteller natürlich mal äußern.
FreeNas... das waren Zeiten. Habe das selber immer genutzt bis einem Punkt. Dann kam win 2008 R2 druff. Dann 2012, und bald 2016. 

Rüste alles derzeit hoch. Win10 + Win 2016 soll Basis im Netzwerk werden. Teile mit 3 Nachbarn die kosten. Somit hat jeder etwas davon. 
16Bays a 2TB WD Reds + Backup.   Schrank hat nen Zähler Stromkosten... sollen ja auch geteilt werden.
Clients > 16
Ist eine Spezialkonstalation in der Nachbarschaft. Jeder freut sich. Vor allem die Kids. Eigener TS Server. Mediaportal für TV-Streaming auf Laptops und Co. für Garten
Jeder hat aber seine eigene DSL-Leitung wegen Rechtswegen, falls mal was runtergeladen wird. Sonst hätten wir das auch geregelt.


----------



## soth (22. Januar 2016)

Also bitte, eine 2te Platte im selben System hat nichts mit einem Backup zu tun. Man könnte sogar so weit gehen und eine ausreichende räumliche Trennung fordern um es überhaupt als Backup zu betiteln.
Warum man 16 Bays mit 2 TB Platten vollstopfen sollte verstehe ich auch nicht, aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Januar 2016)

MaXx23 schrieb:


> Nichts geht über ein Backup, das ist korrekt. Aber einmal spiegeln ist ja nicht verkehrt.  Zu mindestens ist man gegen einen Festplattenausfall gesichert.



Es gibt x-Szenarien die zu einem Datenverlust auf ner Platte führen können (Versehentliches Löschen, Viren, Blitzschlag, NT verreckt, Controller verreckt,...). Mit gespiegelten Daten ist man genau gegen einen davon abgesichert. Das ist keine Sicherheit sondern Augenwischerei! 
Das Spiegeln von Daten ist auch nicht dazu gedacht Daten zu sichern sondern die Verfügbarkeit oben zu halten. Sprich, wenn ne Platte ausfällt kann man erst mal weiter machen. Für Firmen ist das relevant weil bei nem Ausfall der Datenverfügbarkeit schnell hohe Kosten entstehen.

Privat ist das normalerweise verschmerzbar. Wenn einem tatsächlich mal die Platte ausfällt, dann muss man eben 1-2 Tage auf die Daten verzichten bis man ne neue Platte besorgt und das Backup aufgespielt hat.


----------



## MaXx23 (22. Januar 2016)

Ich geb euch ja allen recht. In einem gerät sollte man nie die gleiche Platte als Backup haben. Spiegeln dient der höheren Verfügbarkeit. 

Es ist doch aber immer hin besser, wenn die Daten doppelt vorhanden sind. Als Backup oder nun als Spieglung. Für den Privatbereich wäre das zu mindestens eine Lösung ohne ins Extreme zu verfallen. Deswegen gibt's ja die Dinger im Kleinformat.

--> zu dem Thema 16Bays a 2 TB. Einer benutzt den als Videopuffer (Medienbranche). Schnibbeln codieren was auch immer und der andere Architekt. Da kommen ein paar TBs zusammen. Fertig. Vom Backupserver mit USV fang ich erst gar nicht an. Vielleicht dreht ihr mir da auch noch nen Strick draus.

Und Daten sind nie sicher!!! Egal als Backup oder als RAID etc. etc. und Szenarien wie Blitzeinschlag und und und, da kann Ich auch gleich mit Erdbeben, Weltuntergang kommen oder irgend eine willkürliche Kettenreaktion. "Kuh Elsa ist tot" 

Man kann lediglich die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Datenverluste senken und mehr nicht.


----------



## chischko (22. Januar 2016)

Gut und nun mal wieder zurück zur Themenstellung statt dem fast philosophischen Vergleich Spiegelung vs. Externes Backup!^^


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Januar 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Gut und nun mal wieder zurück zur Themenstellung statt dem fast philosophischen Vergleich Spiegelung vs. Externes Backup!^^



Da ein NAS explizit mit angefragt wurde gehört das natürlich auch zumThema.



MaXx23 schrieb:


> Es ist doch aber immer hin besser, wenn die Daten doppelt vorhanden sind. Als Backup oder nun als Spieglung. Für den Privatbereich wäre das zu mindestens eine Lösung ohne ins Extreme zu verfallen. Deswegen gibt's ja die Dinger im Kleinformat.



Nur weil es etwas gibt muss es nicht sinnvoll sein. Immerhin kann man ja mit einem Multibay NAS auch andere Dinge, die je nachdem mehr SInn machen, anstellen, JBOD z.B. oder Spiegelung im gewerblichen Einsatz - die sind ja nicht auf den Heimgebrauch limitiert...



MaXx23 schrieb:


> --> zu dem Thema 16Bays a 2 TB. Einer benutzt den als Videopuffer (Medienbranche). Schnibbeln codieren was auch immer und der andere Architekt. Da kommen ein paar TBs zusammen. Fertig.



Die Frage ist eher warum man es so komplex macht und nicht größere Platten verwendet mit einem entsprechend kleineren Server mit weniger Bays. Das wäre erheblich billiger!

Zugegeben bis ier wars ein wenig OT und speziell. Ich schreib da aber jetzt auch nix mehr dazu, sondern nur noch zum Thema... Ansonsten muss das per PN oder extra Thread geklärt werden!



MaXx23 schrieb:


> Man kann lediglich die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Datenverluste senken und mehr nicht.



Ja, sicher. Idealerweise versucht man mit geringen Mittel maximalen Schutz zu erreichen. Mit gespiegelten Platten ists aber anders herum...


----------



## chischko (22. Januar 2016)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja, sicher. Idealerweise versucht man mit geringen Mittel maximalen Schutz zu erreichen. Mit gespiegelten Platten ists aber anders herum...


Ich verbitte mir hier falsch zugeordnete Zitate


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Januar 2016)

Mea Culpa 

Ist berichtigt...


----------



## stevie4one (22. Januar 2016)

MaXx23 schrieb:


> Beim Fernseher kein Samsung nehmen, bitte!!! Habs leider gemacht (F8090) . Bspw. Aufnahmen werden verschlüsselt. Einfach ein NOGO. Es gibt da aber wege um das zu umgehen.
> So etwas muss aber nicht sein.



Die Logik ist bei allen Herstellern gleich. Angeschlossene Speichermedien werden so formatiert, dass sie nur von diesem Gerät gelesen werden können. Ursächlich sind Lizenzgründe die die Sendeanstalten den Herstellern aufgeben. Das hat nichts mit Samsung zu tun, das ist auch bei Sony, etc. so.


----------



## Thomas0x (22. Januar 2016)

Für Sound kann ich ganz klar Onkyo Receiver + Jamo 5.0 Boxenset empfehlen.

Ich denke der Onkyo TX-NR545 ist ganz gut.
Ich habe einen Teac AG-D500 der Baugleich mit dem Onkyo NX-NR515 (also quasi der Vorgänger vom NX-545) ist.
Hat damals nur 250€ gekostet, leider gibt es momentan keine neuen Modelle in Kooperation mit Teac.
Aber ich denke auch der NX-545 wird sein Preis absolut wert sein.
Das Menü von Onkyo Receivern ist sehr gut hat sehr viele detalierte Einstllungsmöglichkeiten dagegen Pioneer Receiver im gleichen Preissegement eine einzige Katastrophe...

Boxenset kann ich das Jamo S 626 HCS sehr empfehlen.
Ist für den Preis einfach unschlagbar!
Hier ein ausführlicher TEST: Jamo 5.0-System S 626 HCS 3 | AREA DVD

Die großen Standboxen haben an der Seite Subwoofer eingebaut die meiner Meinung nach schon ganz gut sind.
Hat man gnädige Nachbarn kann man sich aber auch noch den Jamo J 10 oder J 12 Subwoofer dazu stellen, dann gehts richtig Rund 

Ich weiß wovon ich spreche habe das Jamo S 626 HCS schon 2 mal gekauft und im Einsatz 

Schau einfach mal bei redcoon.de vorbei die bieten das Jamo Set immer wieder mal im Bundle mit Receiver oder Subwoofer zu sehr genialen Preisen an 
Auch als B-Ware gibts viele attraktive Angebote.
Versand und Rückversand per Spedition ist kostenlos!


----------



## donald93 (23. Januar 2016)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten.

Das Thema mit dem Router ist geklärt.

Beim Speicher, Backup, Spiegelung und Co weiß ich noch nicht weiter.

Ich selber habe eine 500SSD, wo das System drauf ist und meine Games, Bildbearbeitung und Videobearbeitung Programme drauf sind. Zusätzlich noch eine 1TB für alle Daten und weiteren Programme vom PC.

Ich habe noch eine alte 1TB Platte bei mir stehen, wo Musik und Videos drauf sind. Dafür soll der Speicher auch hauptsächlich genutzt werden. Ich denke 2TB werden hier erstmal reichen. Das Backup speichere ich auf dem PC und das Backup von PC auf dem externe Speicher. Ich werde mich nochmal genauer rein lesen. Bin aber auch über Typs erfreut.

Soundsystem ist natürlich ein großes Thema. Also ich bevorzuge ein 5.1 System mit Standboxen mit Center. Am liebsten hätte ich alle Lautsprecher von einer Marke und den Receiver auch gern oder nur den von einer anderen Marke. Preislich sollte man für insgesamt 1500€ denke ich was gutes finden!?

Wie bereits schon geschrieben habe ich gutes von teufel gehört und bekomme da auch Rabatt in Höhe von 10%.

Optisch gefällt mir das sehr gut:
Ultima 40 Surround "5.1-Set" online kaufen | Teufel

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir mal was von Teufel vorschlagen.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2016)

donald93 schrieb:


> Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten.
> 
> Das Thema mit dem Router ist geklärt.
> 
> ...


 Teufel gilt an sich als bei weitem nicht mehr so gut wie früher, zumindest von Preis-Leistung her. Ich würde eher zB was mit der Canton GLE- oder Chrono-Reihe zusammenstellen: 

Standboxen Elektrowelt24 - Onlineshop & Versand für HiFi und Heimkino - Canton Chrono 507 DC *schwarz* Canton Chrono 507 DC *schwarz* 02260 2 Stück = 480€
Hinten 2x diese Elektrowelt24 - Onlineshop & Versand für HiFi und Heimkino - Canton Chrono 502 *schwarz* Canton Chrono 502 *schwarz* 02254  320€
Center Elektrowelt24 - Onlineshop & Versand für HiFi und Heimkino - Canton Chrono 505 Center *schwarz* Canton Chrono 505 Center *schwarz* 02257  175€

Oder auch Standboxen Elektrowelt24 - Onlineshop & Versand für HiFi und Heimkino - Canton GLE 490 *schwarz* Canton GLE 490 *schwarz* 02488  500€
Hinten Elektrowelt24 - Onlineshop & Versand für HiFi und Heimkino - Canton Chrono 502 *schwarz* Canton Chrono 502 *schwarz* 02254 320€
Center http://www.elektrowelt24.eu/shop/pr...52_Canton-GLE-455-2-Center--alle-Farben-.html 150€

Dann biste bei 979-975€, Kabel je nach dem, wie viel Meter du brauhst, so 20-50€ (pro Meter 1-2€,), dazu ein Receiver für 300-400€ und erst mal kein Sub, und falls du meinst, dass die Standboxen nicht genug Bass bringen bzw. nicht tief genug, dann holste halt noch einen nach.


----------



## donald93 (23. Januar 2016)

Okay, optisch gefallen mir meine natürlich besser. Ist es den egal wie ich es kombinier?

Ist das Teufel Set deutlich schlechter.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2016)

donald93 schrieb:


> Okay, optisch gefallen mir meine natürlich besser. Ist es den egal wie ich es kombinier?
> 
> Ist das Teufel Set deutlich schlechter.


 ich habe keinen Vergleich, aber von denen, die sich richtig gut auskennen und viele Boxen auch selber mal probehören, werden die Teufel inzwischen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes verteufelt   sicher klingt das Set sicher nicht "mies", ganz bestimmt - aber du bekommst eben wohl deutlich mehr für den Preis.

Was genau findest du denn an der Optik besonders "gut" ? Das glänzende? Die nicht-schwarzen Membrane/Treiber? 

vlt gefallen Dir ja auch Klipsch, die haben meines Wissens auch immer was mehr Bass, da wäre ein Subwoofer dann wohl echt nur was für die "Perfektion"     zB diese Standboxen Elektrowelt24 - Onlineshop & Versand für HiFi und Heimkino - Klipsch RF 62 II *kirsche oder schwarz* Klipsch RF 62 II *kirsche oder schwarz* 02177  600€, dann hinten Elektrowelt24 - Onlineshop & Versand für HiFi und Heimkino - Klipsch RB 51 II *schwarz* Klipsch RB 51 II *schwarz* 02186  300€ und Center Elektrowelt24 - Onlineshop & Versand für HiFi und Heimkino - Klipsch RC 42 II *schwarz* Klipsch RC 42 II *schwarz* 02197 210€  sind dann halt zusammen schon über 1000€.


----------



## donald93 (23. Januar 2016)

Naja ich finde die oben auch gut. Aber meine bessere Hälfte sagt das sie die anderen besser findet. 

Vielleicht kann ich sie noch überzeugen. Sollte es die teufel werden. Dann im Paket mit Receiver oder einen extra dazu?

Welchen Receiver sollte ich den zu den Canton Lautsprechern holen?


----------



## Venom89 (24. Januar 2016)

Bei Lautsprechern sollte zu letzt!!!! Auf die Optik achten! Natürlich sollte diese gefallen. Probehören ist Pflicht! Tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und Kauf nicht blind. Was anderen gefällt kannst du schrecklich finden und wenn man keine Ahnung/Erfahrung hat klingt alles gut im Gegensatz zu vorher.

Receiver würde ein Denon x1200 ausreichen.


----------



## donald93 (24. Januar 2016)

Sollte ich nicht gleich den Nachfolger nehmen? Denon x1200w


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Januar 2016)

Warum willst du denn auf Teufel komm raus Standboxen? 

Nimm lieber Boxen die zu deinem Raum passen. Das können u.U. Standboxen sein, müssen es aber nicht. Standboxen benötigen vor allem (in 90% aller Fälle) Platz. Platz nach hinten zur Wand (0,5m als Anhaltswert)  und Platz zum Hörer (3m als Anhaltswert). Ist das gegeben, dann können es - müssen aber nicht - Standboxen werden (die dennoch zum Raum und deinen Hörgewohnheiten passen müssen). 

Ist das nicht gegeben, dann kann man immer noch Standboxen nehmen (aber warum sollte man?). Das müssen dann aber schon spezielle sein. Die Massenware kommt dafür dann nicht mehr in Frage, sondern man muss sich entsprechende suchen. Alternativ kann man aber auch einfach Kompaktboxen nehmen. Die bieten - gerade in der Preisregion in der du kaufen möchtest - meist einfach mehr Klang fürs Geld. Große Boxen bieten als Hauptvorteil mehr Dynamik und die damit einhergehende Souveränität - wenn man den Pegel nicht braucht, dann tun es kleinere Boxen ebenso. Für das gesparte Geld für das einfachere Gehäuse (das ist einer der Haupttreiber beim Preis!) und ggf. weniger Chassis bzw. Wege kann dort höherwertige Technik verbaut werden - meist hört man es auch. Das stabilere Gehäuse der kleineren Boxen führt obendrein bei gleicher Technik oftmals zu einem klareren, verzerrungsärmeren Klang!

Es ist schon ein paar Mal geschrieben worden, aber höre dir die Boxen, die du kaufst unbedingt vorher an! Am besten bei dir daheim, nur so kannst du feststellen was gut klingt und was nicht. Kauf auch nicht beim MM oder ähnlichen Geschäften, sondern gehe in ein Fachgeschäft. Dort wirst du vernünftig beraten, kannst ggf. Geräte zum Probehören mit heim nehmen und bekommst normalerweise keinen Mist angedreht. In den Märkten mag das Angebot größer sein, aber dafür gibts dort auch ne Menge Schund.

Beim AVR würde ich ein Einsteigermodell nehmen. Marke ist praktisch egal (solange es eine ist), schau halt drauf, dass der die von dir gewünschten Features hat. Klanglich nehmen die sich nicht viel und der Sprung vom Einsteigermodell zum nächst größeren ist äußerst überschaubar (die eventuelle Mehrleistung ist im Übrigen völlig überschätzt!). Investiere das dort gesparte Geld eher in bessere Boxen. Da hast du signifikant mehr von!


----------



## donald93 (24. Januar 2016)

Danke für deine Antwort Zappaesk. Ich messe den Raum nochmal genau aus und geb die Maße mal bekannt.

Es müssen nicht Standboxen werden, aber diese finde ich einfach schöner. Bei mir um die Ecke gibt es zwei kleine Fachgeschäfte und in Hamburg gibt es ja noch JustMusic. Bei diesen drei Läden werde ich mal vorbei schauen.

Welche Kompaktboxen würdest du den empfehlen?


----------



## Venom89 (24. Januar 2016)

Höre dir einfach mal die üblichen verdächtigen an: Canton, Heco, Klipsch, B&W, Dali, Elac, Kef, Nubert (nur direkt vertrieb, habe ich selber hier)

Am Ende entscheidet DEIN Geschmack. Falsch machst du nichts mit den genannten.

Übrigens kann es sich durchaus lohnen nach und nach zu Kaufen. ZB mit 2.0 oder 2.1 zu beginnen.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Januar 2016)

donald93 schrieb:


> Es müssen nicht Standboxen werden, aber diese finde ich einfach schöner. Bei mir um die Ecke gibt es zwei kleine Fachgeschäfte und in Hamburg gibt es ja noch JustMusic. Bei diesen drei Läden werde ich mal vorbei schauen.



Justmusic ist doch ein Musikalienhändler?!

In HH gibts auch richtige Hifi Händler, da würde ich es eher versuchen.



donald93 schrieb:


> Welche Kompaktboxen würdest du den empfehlen?



Ich würde generell selber bauen, von daher empfehle ich nichts spezielles - zumal ich deine Vorlieben nicht kenne (Bass, Pegel, Räumlichkeit, Stimmen,...). Wie gesagt hör dir selbst an was es an Alternativen gibt.


----------



## donald93 (24. Januar 2016)

Also ich habe mal einen Grundriss erstellt.

Also Standboxen gefallen mir diese ganz gut.
Elektrowelt24 - Onlineshop & Versand für HiFi und Heimkino - Canton Chrono Serie

Die nächste Woche werde ich nochmal in Fachgeschäft bei mir gehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie würdet Ihr das System aufbauen?
Problem ist das man nicht 100% gegenüber vom TV sitzen kann.
Außerdem weiß ich nicht wie ich die hinteren Lautsprecher verkabeln soll.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Januar 2016)

Mit Verlaub, das Zimmer ist Kacke für Hifi! Fast quadratischer Grundriss, das bedeutet doppelter Spaß mit den Raummoden!


----------



## donald93 (24. Januar 2016)

Tja ändern kann ich es wohl kaum ^^

Muss ich das beste draus machen!


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2016)

Da würde ich auch keine Standboxen hinstellen - das ist ja effektiv sogar grad mal 2m, die du als Breite nutzen kannst...   Ich hab selber hab zwar vom Abstand her auch nicht mehr als 3-4m für meine Standboxen, aber ich hab links und rechts von den Boxen Platz, und auch von den Boxen zum TV-Tisch ist Platz, so dass um die Boxen herum "Luft" ist. Und die Boxen sind zudem auch zumindest 20-30cm von der Wand weg. Zwar nicht 50cm, aber da habe ICH jetzt keinen Nachteil gehört im Vergleich zu 50cm Abstand.  

Und hinten die Ecke ist ja bei Deinem Zimmer mal richtiger Mist angesagt: wer da sitzt, wird ja umfallen, wenn von "hinten links" mal ein Effektsound kommt. ^^  Bei so ner Sitzsituation würde ich eher gutes Stereo mit ggf noch nem Center zur besseren Trennung der Sprache vom "Rest" nehmen. 


Nebenbei: was du verlinkt hast sind KEINE Standboxen, sondern Regal/Kompaktboxen. War nur der Link falsch, oder verwechselt du da jetzt was?


----------



## donald93 (25. Januar 2016)

Danke für eure Unterstützung.
Das mit dem übertriebenen Sound von den Boxen der Hinterseite habe ich mir auch schon gedacht.
Somit sollte ich ein 2.1 Stereo System mit Center und Bassbox nehmen? Oder sollte die Bassbox auch aufgrund der Raumsituation wegfallen?

Kann ich die Kompaktboxen so platzieren wie ich es auf dem Grundriss eingezeichnet habe, oder sollten diese weiter links und rechts oder vielleicht auch nicht auf Höhe des Fernsehers sonder an der Wand angebracht werden? 

Das mit den Standboxen habe ich falsch geschrieben. Sollten natürlich Kompaktboxen sein.
Was würdest du mir den empfehlen im Bereich Kompakt?

Möglichst alles von einem Hersteller.
Pop - RnB - HipHop - House
Receiver mit Bluetooth und WLAN und weiteren Features die man heute oder morgen braucht
Schwarz - am besten keine glänzende Optik, sondern Holzoptik
Preis bis maximal 1500,00 komplett mit Kabel und Co., kann natürlich auch gern günstiger sein


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2016)

donald93 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Unterstützung.
> Das mit dem übertriebenen Sound von den Boxen der Hinterseite habe ich mir auch schon gedacht.
> Somit sollte ich ein 2.1 Stereo System mit Center und Bassbox nehmen? Oder sollte die Bassbox auch aufgrund der Raumsituation wegfallen?


 nen Sub kann man an sich immer irgendwie aufstellen - kann aber sein, dass der beste Standort da ist, wo du es nicht vermutest, zb in der Ecke links oben auf dem Bild   du kannst aber auch mal nur 2.0 + Center nehmen und  einfach mal testen, ob du einen Sub brauchst. Mit Kompaktboxen wirst du halt nicht diesen beinah magendurchdringenden "wuuuummmmmm"-Tiefbass haben bei actionlastigen Szenen, sondern deutlich weniger, aber erstens mag das ja eh nicht jeder, und zweitens wäre es in einem Mehrfamilienhaus vermutlich eh kaum möglich, nen richtigen Sub mal aufzudrehen  



> Kann ich die Kompaktboxen so platzieren wie ich es auf dem Grundriss eingezeichnet habe, oder sollten diese weiter links und rechts oder vielleicht auch nicht auf Höhe des Fernsehers sonder an der Wand angebracht werden?


  den vom Sofa aus gesehen rechten Lautsprecher würde ich weiter rechts hinstellen, dafür dann im AV-Receiver-Setup ein wenig lauter machen, um den Abstand auszugleichen (bzw. mit Einmess-Mic, was viele Receiver haben, gleicht das der AV-Receiver selber aus). Und ansonsten sollte der Hochtöner der Boxen ungefähr auf Ohrenhöhe sein, egal ob nun per Regal, Ständer oder Wandhalterung. Wenn die Boxen aber rel. nah an der Wand stehen, solltest du eher Boxen nehmen, die nicht hinten eine Bassrohr-Öffnung haben. 


Das mit den Standboxen habe ich falsch geschrieben. Sollten natürlich Kompaktboxen sein.
Was würdest du mir den empfehlen im Bereich Kompakt? [/QUOTE] die Canton sind da schon nicht verkehrt, ist halt dann nur die Frage, was du da ausgeben willst, wenn es "nur" 2.0/2.1/3.0/3.1 wird.

Und der Rest ist auch "Geschmackssache" - die Chrono 512 oder 513 zB sind sicher nicht verkehrt, aber ich kann nicht sagen, ob dir andere für den Preis nicht besser gefallen. Ich hab aber mal ein Paar Modelle überflogen, und die, die auch "Holzoptik" haben und so 250-400€/Stk kosten: da ist der passende Center SEHR teuer, so 500-600€...  bei den Cantons gibt es 3 passende Chrono-Center, und zwei davon unter 250€ - das passt dann schon eher vom Verhältnis. 

Wenn du jetzt Zb die Canton Chrono 512 nimmst, sind das 640€ für ein Paar. Dazu den Center 505 für 175€. Und als Sub vlt nen Jamo J 10 Elektrowelt24 - Onlineshop & Versand für HiFi und Heimkino - Jamo J 10 Sub *weiss/apfel dunkel/schwarz* Jamo J 10 Sub *weiss/apfel dunkel/schwarz* 00089  für 250€ oder auch von Canton für 200€ den hier Elektrowelt24 - Onlineshop & Versand für HiFi und Heimkino - Canton Sub 6 *schwarz* Canton Sub 6 *schwarz* 02781 . Dann bist du bei ca. 1100-1150€ - als Receiver den Denon X1200W Elektrowelt24 - Onlineshop & Versand für HiFi und Heimkino - Denon AVR X1200W *schwarz* 7.2 Netzwerk AV-Receiver mit WLAN Denon AVR X1200W *schwarz* 7.2 Netzwerk AV-Receiver mit WLAN 05620  mit Kabeln kommst du dann ziemlich genau auf 1500€. 

Natürlich kannst du auch etwas günstigere der Chronos nehmen, oder wenn du den Sub erstmal weglässt, dann sind es eh schon 250€ weniger.


----------



## donald93 (25. Januar 2016)

Hört sich gut an.
Die Tage geht es in Fachgeschäft mal Probehören.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2016)

donald93 schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an.
> Die Tage geht es in Fachgeschäft mal Probehören.


 ich würde aber, wenn die auch Kabel anbieten, dann sagen, dass ich schon welche hab - bei den Fachläden bekommst du manchmal nix unter 6€/Meter, das wäre viel zu teuer


----------



## chischko (26. Januar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich würde aber, wenn die auch Kabel anbieten, dann sagen, dass ich schon welche hab - bei den Fachläden bekommst du manchmal nix unter 6€/Meter, das wäre viel zu teuer



Korrekt!
Und außerdem darauf achten (ist ne beliebte Masche!), dass die Lautstärke/Pegel beim Verstärker immer gleich ist und nicht bei den teureren Modellen etwas höher gestellt wird... "Lauter" suggeriert oftmals leider subjektiv und wenn man nicht daran denkt auch "besser"! Am besten wird immer der gleich Verstärker verwendet um verschiedene Boxengegeneinander zu "benchmarken" und analog andersrum wenn verschiedene Verstärker getestet werden immer die selben Boxen verwenden. Und dann in Kombination hören: Wenn es gefällt und preislich i.O. ist: Zuschlagen und den selben Test zu Hause machen! Wenn es passt: Behalten, wenn nicht: Weiter hören! Audiotechnik ist heute anders als im PC Technik eine Investition in mehrere Jahre, vielleicht sogar ein Jahrzehnt und daran kann man sehr lang Freude haben wenn man sich beim Kauf informiert und Zeit nimmt!


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> Korrekt!
> Und außerdem darauf achten (ist ne beliebte Masche!), dass die Lautstärke/Pegel beim Verstärker immer gleich ist und nicht bei den teureren Modellen etwas höher gestellt wird... "Lauter" suggeriert oftmals leider subjektiv und wenn man nicht daran denkt auch "besser"! Am besten wird immer der gleich Verstärker verwendet um verschiedene Boxengegeneinander zu "benchmarken" und analog andersrum wenn verschiedene Verstärker getestet werden immer die selben Boxen verwenden. Und dann in Kombination hören: Wenn es gefällt und preislich i.O. ist: Zuschlagen und den selben Test zu Hause machen! Wenn es passt: Behalten, wenn nicht: Weiter hören!


 Seriöse Shops wollen einem aber auch nicht die teureren "aufschwatzen".  Erstens kann  man sowieso ne Grenze nennen, dann kann der Verkäufer einem eh nix andrehen, was man später bereut. Und zweitens gibt es auch genug Hifi-Läden, die dann wirklich gut beraten und sowieso nicht die teuersten als "beste" darstellen wollen. Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich mal in einem Hifi-Shop beraten lassen, und da hatte er drei Standboxen für 700, 900 und 1200€ (Stückpreis) angehört, und zwar ohne zu wissen, welches nun die teureren sind. Am Ende riet ihm der Verkäufer zu denen, die sich als die vom Preis her mittleren rausstellten, und mein Kumpel stimmte zu: die teuersten klangen nen TICK besser, aber bei weitem nicht so viel besser, als dass sie pro Stück weitere 300€ wert wären...  und als mein Kumpel beim Bezahlen nur nebenbei erwähnte, dass er die Boxen ja im Internet um 100€ billiger bekommt, er aber wegen der guten Beratung trotzdem vor Ort kauft, haben die dem die Boxen 100€ billiger gegeben und noch 2 Paar passende Bananenstecker draufgelegt  



> Audiotechnik ist heute anders als im PC Technik eine Investition in mehrere Jahre, vielleicht sogar ein Jahrzehnt und daran kann man sehr lang Freude haben wenn man sich beim Kauf informiert und Zeit nimmt!


 Audiotechnik ist nicht erst "heute" was für viele Jahre, sondern das war sie schon in en 70er/80er Jahren, und es sind nicht nur ein, sondern eher 2-3 Jahrzehnte Nutzungsdauer, zumindest was die Boxen betrifft und wenn man nicht ständig megalaut Party macht    Ich hab meine mittlerweile 20 Jahre alten Tannoy-Regalboxen für damals 800DM erst vor kurzem durch Standboxen ersetzt, und dafür sind die Tannoys nun meine "hinteren" für Surround


----------



## chischko (26. Januar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Seriöse Shops wollen einem aber auch nicht die teureren "aufschwatzen".  Erstens kann  man sowieso ne Grenze nennen, dann kann der Verkäufer einem eh nix andrehen, was man später bereut. Und zweitens gibt es auch genug Hifi-Läden, die dann wirklich gut beraten und sowieso nicht die teuersten als "beste" darstellen wollen. Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich mal in einem Hifi-Shop beraten lassen, und da hatte er drei Standboxen für 700, 900 und 1200€ (Stückpreis) angehört, und zwar ohne zu wissen, welches nun die teureren sind. Am Ende riet ihm der Verkäufer zu denen, die sich als die vom Preis her mittleren rausstellten, und mein Kumpel stimmte zu: die teuersten klangen nen TICK besser, aber bei weitem nicht so viel besser, als dass sie pro Stück weitere 300€ wert wären...  und als mein Kumpel beim Bezahlen nur nebenbei erwähnte, dass er die Boxen ja im Internet um 100€ billiger bekommt, er aber wegen der guten Beratung trotzdem vor Ort kauft, haben die dem die Boxen 100€ billiger gegeben und noch 2 Paar passende Bananenstecker draufgelegt
> 
> Audiotechnik ist nicht erst "heute" was für viele Jahre, sondern das war sie schon in en 70er/80er Jahren, und es sind nicht nur ein, sondern eher 2-3 Jahrzehnte Nutzungsdauer, zumindest was die Boxen betrifft und wenn man nicht ständig megalaut Party macht    Ich hab meine mittlerweile 20 Jahre alten Tannoy-Regalboxen für damals 800DM erst vor kurzem durch Standboxen ersetzt, und dafür sind die Tannoys nun meine "hinteren" für Surround



...ja ist gut du weißt alles besser und ich bin blöd! 

Zunächst mal ist im HiFi Vertrieb in mind. 75% der Fälle auch die DB-II Rechnung Vertriebsprovisionsrelevant und da können natürlich auch günstigere Modelle profitabler sein, auch wenn im höherpresigeren Segment die Aufschläge leichter zu verargumentieren sind. Alles was ich in meinen unbedarften und vollkommen unwissenden Worten ausdrücken wollte war: Neutralität wahren! 

2-3 Jahrzente Nutzungsdauer sind in dem Preisbereich hier eher lachhaft... Und das nicht erst seit "heute"! In den 70ern und 80ern war natürlich die Hochphase der techn. Entwicklung in diesem Bereich aber auch damals wurde Schrott produziert genau wie heute! Die großen Harbeth am Sinfonia werde ich sicher noch 20 Jahre haben aber die Fernseherboxen im Wohnzimmer werden definitiv keine weiteren 10-20 Jahre überleben... das ist einfach auch dem Preis zuzuschreiben...


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2016)

chischko schrieb:


> ...ja ist gut du weißt alles besser und ich bin blöd!


 sag mal, hast du falsch gefrühstückt? ^^    ich wollte das doch nur präzisieren, dass man sich bei einem halbwegs seriösen Laden nicht "ums Ohr" gehauen wird, mehr nicht... 
   dass da vlt auch noch theoretisch eine Motivation besteht, dass man bei den sogar günstigeren Boxen eine höhere Marge machen und die daher sogar eher empfehlen, kann natürlich passieren. Am besten halt schauen, dass man einen Laden findet, der nen guten Ruf hat. und dann wirst du in aller Regel wirklich die Boxen bekommen, die für Dein Budget gut sind und Deinem Geschmack auch entsprechen. 



> 2-3 Jahrzente Nutzungsdauer sind in dem Preisbereich hier eher lachhaft... Und das nicht erst seit "heute"! In den 70ern und 80ern war natürlich die Hochphase der techn. Entwicklung in diesem Bereich aber auch damals wurde Schrott produziert genau wie heute!


 ja sicher wurde auch Schrott produziewrt, aber darum ging es doch gar nicht. Es ging darum, dass die Boxen nicht erst in den letzten paar Jahren (du schriebst  halt "heute" , als sei das eine Entwicklung der letzten 3-4 Jahre... ) was waren, was man sehr lange nutzen kann, sondern schon vor 20-30 Jahren.  Und Boxen halten idR problemlos auch 20 Jahre und mehr, wenn man was halbwegs ordentliches kauft, also nicht nur ne Mini-Anlage mit Boxen für zusammen 400 DM...  

 Ich wollte Dein Argument, dass solche Boxen was für lange Zeit sind, lediglich noch unterstreichen. Dass du eine Haltbarkeit von 20 Jahren in dem Preisbereich für "lachhaft" hältst, kann ich aber beim besten Willen nicht verstehen - wie kommst du auf so was?  Klar KANN das passieren, dass ne Box früher hopps geht. Und es hängt natürlich auch von der Nutzung ab.  Aber ich bin 41 und kenne etliche Leute, die ihre Boxen genau wie ich damals rund um die Abi-Zeit/Studiumbeginn gekauft haben und immer noch haben, und auch regelmäßig nutzen. Und alles waren Boxen zwischen 200 bis 1000 DM / Stück. Und deren Eltern wiederum haben oft noch ältere Boxen, die immer noch in Betrieb sind. Ich kenne nur wenige Leute, deren Boxen wirklich mal kaputtgingen. Manche kaufen sich halt irgendwann mal sowieso neue Boxen, auch wenn die alten noch okay sind. zB eben mein einer Kumpel, der einfach nur mal deutlich bessere wollte (seine alten waren Standboxen für 250 DM / Stück, und er hörte fast täglich Musik)


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Januar 2016)

Natürlich kann es sein, das man übers Ohr gehauen wird bei nem Hifi Händler, wie in allen anderen Branchen auch. Allerdings sollte das Risiko bei einem etablierten Fachhändler relativ gering sein. Immerhin lebt der von seiner Reputation und hat genug zu kämpfen um gegen Internetshops ohne Beratung zu überleben. Meist kann er das nur durch gute Beratung und eben Produkte, die man so im Netz nicht so ohne weiteres bekommt. Dazu kommt, dass es zwischen Händler und Kunde oftmals zu einer jahr(zehnt)elanger Geschäftsbeziehung kommt. Das kann aber nur entstehen, wenn der Händler den Kunden eben nicht übers Ohr haut. Sprich, wenn der seine Kunden übers Ohr haut ist er über kurz oder lang pleite.

Ich selbst gehe schon seit 20 Jahren immer zum gleichen Händler, man kennt sich, er weiß was ich für Musik höre, wie mein Geschmack ist und was er mir empfehlen kann. Ich schätze die Athmosphäre im Laden, die Diskussion und weiß, das ich fair behandelt werde. Üblicherweise melde ich mich vorher an (ohne Termin macht es mMn eh keinen Sinn), sage was ich gerne hören würde, was der Spaß kosten darf, bringe nen Stoß CDs, Platten oder auch nur nen USB Stick mit, bekomme nen Kaffee und kann dann in Ruhe ne Stunde Musik hören. Ohne das er mir reinschwätzt, kann aber jederzeit fragen oder diskutieren.
Im Laufe der Zeit habe ich da so schon ein stattliches Sümmchen liegen lassen, angefangen von meinem ersten Kauf, einem Lehman Black Cube Phonovorverstärker, bis zuletzt (ist auch schon wieder ne Weile her) meinen Naim Streamer... 
Mittlerweile bau ich ja viel selber und habe abgesehen davon ja praktisch alles was ich brauch (na gut, ein KH wäre mal fällig...), so dass ich da nicht mehr so oft hingehe (es sind auch gute 100km nach Stuttgart zum Händler -> die fahr ich nicht um mich übers Ohr hauen zu lassen)

Was den Ablauf eines Hörvergleichs angeht. Klar sollten die Boxen eingepegelt sein, aber zum Einen ist das mit einem gewissen Aufwand verbunden und zum Anderen höre ich Boxen immer bei verschiedenen Lautstärken (würde ich sehr empfehlen!) und über einen längeren Zeitraum (2-3 Lieder mindestens) an. Damit ist die Einpegelei einigermaßen obsolet, weil das Gehör vor allem dann das lautere bevorzugt, wenn es um recht kurze Eindrücke geht. Wäre das anders, dann wären Musikstücke, die im Zuge des Loudness Wars gemastert wurden generell die "besseren" Aufnahmen. Das sind sie aber nicht, spätestens, wenn man sich das ne Weile angehört hat merkt man, dass es nervt. Ziel solcher Aufnahmen ist es ja kurzfristig für nen WOW Effekt zu sorgen ob ihrer Lautstärke und Wucht.


----------



## donald93 (26. Januar 2016)

Danke für eure Tipps.

Ich schau mal bei dem Hifi Laden um der Ecke vorbei. Der Laden ist schon ewig da und sollte ja Erfahrungen haben.
Fidelity - Acker & Buck oHG

Ich berichte sobald ich vor Ort war und ich schau grundsätzlich nochmla im Netz und Frage euch auch, da Verkäufer nun verkaufen müssen um Ihr Brot und Wasser zu zahlen ist es nicht immer das richtige.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2016)

donald93 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Tipps.
> 
> Ich schau mal bei dem Hifi Laden um der Ecke vorbei. Der Laden ist schon ewig da und sollte ja Erfahrungen haben.
> Fidelity - Acker & Buck oHG
> ...


  es ist halt klar: höre mehrere Sachen, die du magst, mit mehreren Boxen am gleichen Verstärker an, und wenn Dir von zB 6 Boxen am Ende 2 besonders gut gefallen, dann kannst du die ja dann genauer anhören mit versch. Lautstärken und somit vermeiden, dass der Verkäufer VIELLEICHT die, die für IHN mehr Gewinn bringen, besser aussehen lässt. 

So oder so kommen aber ja ggf. sowieso nur ganz wenige Boxen in Frage, wenn du auch gleichzeitig welche suchst, zu denen einen passenden, nicht zu teuren Center gibt. Ich hatte ja wie gesagt einige Boxen für um die 250-350€ im Netz rausgesucht, und die Canton Chrono waren so ziemlich die einzigen, wo du auch nen Center für nur um die 200€ bekommen kannst, bei anderen Boxenserien waren für den Center oft 450, 500 oder gar 600€ fällig.

Allerdings scheint der Shop keine der "guten" Mittelklassemarken und wenig "normale" Boxen zu haben...  die einzigen Lautsprecher, die da für dich zu passen scheinen, sind von "Monitor", die Marke kenn ich leider nicht. https://www.trendhifi-fidelity.de/l...ssive-regallautsprecher.html?manufacturer=129   ansonsten haben die wohl nur ein paar deutlich teurere oder so "Heimkino-Design"-Zeug zB von Bose. Es SCHEINT, als wäre deren Zielgruppe eher der gut situierte Hamburger, der entweder direkt "gute" Standboxen oder eher eine unauffällige, aber "edle" Anlage mit eher sehr kleinen Boxen in sein Wohnzimmer integrieren will


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Januar 2016)

Monitor Audio ist ne gute, englische Marke. Da gibts nix dran auszusetzen, wenngleich sie natürlich in D nicht so bekannt sind wie die üblichen Verdächtigen die hier immer gennant werden. Mithalten können die definitiv (es ist aber leider wie bei den Autos, in deutschen "Fachzeitschriften" gewinnen halt die bekannten, am besten deutschen Marken...)

Daneben ist B&W und KEF im Programm, die genauso wie Canton, Heco, Magnat und was man sonst noch so hier liest ein breites Programm (qualitativ nach oben hinaus allerdings deutlich weiter gehend...) anbieten. Einfach mal sehen was der im Laden da hat und anhören! Im Zweifelsfall ruhig auch den einen oder anderen zusätzlichen Laden abklappern. HH wird noch ein paar haben...

Beim Center scheiden sich die Geister, ich würde bei der Anschaffung keine Rücksicht darauf nehmen, ob es einen bezahlbaren von der gleichen Serie gibt, sondern im Zweifelsfall einfach nochmal die gleiche Box wie links und rechts verwenden. Klanglich kein Nachteil (sehr oft sogar ob des Abstrahlverhaltens deutlich besser) und z.T. sogar billiger.

Im Übrigen glaube ich nicht, dass die Zielgruppe des gutsituierten Hamburger der sich "direkt gute Standboxen" kaufen will so nen Laden über Wasser hält. In (auch gutsituierten) audiophilen Kreisen werden Kompaktboxen von vielen bevorzugt... Der absolute Wunsch nach Standboxen ist vor allem bei Laien vorzufinden. Leute die sich auskennen kaufen lieber das was passt.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2016)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Monitor Audio ist ne gute, englische Marke. Da gibts nix dran auszusetzen


 dann kann er sich so eine natürlich mal anhören - hat halt dann keinen direkten Vergleich zu den in D üblichen Alternativen.... 



> Daneben ist B&W und KEF im Programm, die genauso wie Canton, Heco, Magnat und was man sonst noch so hier liest ein breites Programm (qualitativ nach oben hinaus allerdings deutlich weiter gehend...) anbieten. Einfach mal sehen was der im Laden da hat und anhören! Im Zweifelsfall ruhig auch den einen oder anderen zusätzlichen Laden abklappern. HH wird noch ein paar haben...


 von KEF haben die aber nur Modell weit außerhalb seines Budgets - von B&W gäb es zwei Modelle, die passen könnten (686 S2 und 685 S2) - dachte zuerst, das seien Stückpreise, daher hatte ich die schon verworfen, aber die kosten pro Paar 500-640€




> Im Übrigen glaube ich nicht, dass die Zielgruppe des gutsituierten Hamburger der sich "direkt gute Standboxen" kaufen will so nen Laden über Wasser hält. In (auch gutsituierten) audiophilen Kreisen werden Kompaktboxen von vielen bevorzugt... Der absolute Wunsch nach Standboxen ist vor allem bei Laien vorzufinden. Leute die sich auskennen kaufen lieber das was passt.


 ja sicher, was ich meinte war, dass der laden sich ja eben NICHT an "Audiophile" richtet, sondern mehr an Leute, die "ordentliches", aber primär zur Einrichtung passendes suchen - und dann entweder dezent, aber "edel", oder eben auch Standboxen, weil die optisch für die, die Technik NICHT verstecken wollen, sehr beliebt sind. Das Sortiment deutet da IMHO halt drauf hin, grad WEIL die nur wenige "normalgroße" Kompaktboxen, aber einige Standboxen haben. 

Das "gut situiert" sollte eben NICHT ausdrücken, dass es Leute mit wahnsinnig viel Ahnung und Klangbewusstsein sind, sondern Leute, die kein Problem haben, an sich zu viel auszugeben - Hauptsache es passt zum Designkonzept des Zimmers


----------



## Zappaesk (26. Januar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> von KEF haben die aber nur Modell weit außerhalb seines Budgets - von B&W gäb es zwei Modelle, die passen könnten (686 S2 und 685 S2) - dachte zuerst, das seien Stückpreise, daher hatte ich die schon verworfen, aber die kosten pro Paar 500-640€



Was da im Laden steht muss nicht das sein, was er im Internet drinne stehen hat! Es ist ohnehin ungewöhnlich, dass da Produkte nebst Preisen auf der Seite zu finden sind.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2016)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Was da im Laden steht muss nicht das sein, was er im Internet drinne stehen hat!


 klar, das kann sein. Es kann sogar umgekehrt sein, dass er das, was im Shop steht, nicht mal alles da hat   sooo groß sieht der Laden nämlich nicht aus https://www.google.de/maps/place/Fi...6656!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x14084114519d0f3f!6m1!1e1 ^^   

Aber egal: hingehen und mal probehören schadet ja nicht, is ja jetzt nicht ne 50kmFahrt, sondern wohl quasi um die Ecke.


----------



## donald93 (26. Januar 2016)

5 Minuten zu Fuß. Ich schau einfach mal was es schönes gibt. Wenn ich was passendes finde und es den Preis sprengt muss ich halt schauen wie ich es mache. Vielleicht nach und nach weiter aufbauen oder halt weiter schauen.

Habt ihr noch Tipps für gute Läden oder gibt es vielleicht eine Liste oder so?


----------



## chischko (26. Januar 2016)

Einfach mal Google maps bemühen und in deine Gegend reinzoomen und schauen was noch so in der Nähe ist

https://www.google.de/maps/search/hifi+hamburg/@53.55761,9.9452811,11z


----------



## donald93 (27. Januar 2016)

Ach Menschen wusste ich gar nicht. Hatte nach guten Läden gefragt, aber anscheinend hast du das überlesen.


----------



## donald93 (10. Februar 2016)

Mein Warenkrob sieht jetzt so aus:

Canton Chrono 512 *Lautsprecher schwarz 319,00 EUR 		
Canton Chrono 505 Center *schwarz* 174,00 EUR 	
Canton Sub 6 *schwarz* 	199,00 EUR 	
Denon AVR X1200W *schwarz* 7.2 Netzwerk AV-Receiver mit WLAN 	399,00 EUR
Canton LS 600.2 *schwarz-silber* 	93,50 EUR x 2

Was benötige ich an Kabel und Stecker?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2016)

Du brauchst halt zB HDMI für AVR zu LCD und vom zB BluRay-Player zum AVR. Falls du noch zB nen CD-Player hast, dann halt ein Chinch-Kabel je 2 Stecker an den Enden mit passender Länge, zB 50cm, oder wenn der Player auch einen optischen Ausgang hat, dann halt ein optisches Kabel Toslink-Toslink

Vom AVR zum Sub nimmst du am besten so ein Kabel deleyCON 3m HQ Subwooferkabel / Subwoofer Kabel: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r  das kommt an den "Subwoofer 1"-Out des AVR und in den Lowlevel-Input des Subs, wo "mono" dransteht. Die Länge hängt davon ab, wo der Sub steht. Kannst sicher auch ein günstigeres nehmen, wenn der Abstand nicht so hoch ist. Je weiter weg, desto eher würde ich nicht zu sehr sparen. Es muss aber definitiv kein teures ganz besonderes Kabel für 20€/2m sein. 

Dann brauchst du halt so viel Lautsprecherkabel, wie du in der Summe an Weg vom AVR zu den einzelnen Boxen hast. Da würde ich Vollkupfer, 1.5-2.5mm nehmen. Steht zB die linke Box 2m weg vom AVR, und der Ständer ist ca65cm hoch - je nach dem, wo genau die Anschlüsse der Boxen sind, sind das dann halt 70-90cm. Dann hast du 2,80-2,90m. Die rechte Box ist zB 3m weg, dann sind das 3,80-3,90m. Der Center 1,5m über dem AVR, also zusammen hast du ca 8,1-8,3m. Dann holst du halt eine 10m-Rolle Lautsprecherkabel, und die Kabel verlegst du ruhig locker, nicht zu straff. Da reichen 10m dann aus. Hast du aber in der Summe 9,50m, dann könnten 10m knapp werden, wenn man die nicht so straff verlegen will. 

Ich hab dieses Kabel neulich als 20m Variante geholt, einwandfrei: DCSk HiFi Lautsprecherkabel transparent Kupfer: Amazon.de: Elektronik  ich vermute mal, 10m werden Dir aber reichen, da du ja nur vorne die Boxen versorgen musst und Dein Zimmer nicht allein schon 10m breit ist.


----------

